# NFS4 idmapd



## koma (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm trying to connect an NFS4 share. To map correctly the username permissions I need to start the idmapd server. But actually I've found that is not compiled but the sources are in the machine by default. After that I've compiled it and run directly (without configuration). The permissions started working without errors.

The question is: Is there a howto for that daemon? Is there a scripted launcher (/usr/local/etc/rc.d/idmapd)? Or more generally is there a well-written howto for NFS4?


----------

